# Screen Tape



## deltsigjoe (Sep 11, 2008)

Hello All. Is there any tape I can purchase in place of the regular 'screen tape'. I'm looking for an alternate I can purchase at Lowes or Home Depot. Normally I have to buy my screen tape at my 'regular' screen print supply store, but I was just wondering what you all use of if there is an alternate.

thanks in advance


----------



## mmonk (Oct 23, 2011)

I buy "duck" brand masking tape at wally world or discount stores... $3 or less

Sent from my SM-G900P using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## deltsigjoe (Sep 11, 2008)

Is it just the Duck Tape brand, or actual Duck Tape. I know that stuff is pretty sticky.

I normally us Low Adhesive Solvent Resistant.





mmonk said:


> I buy "duck" brand masking tape at wally world or discount stores... $3 or less
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Kenneth59 (Sep 28, 2013)

we use cheap 3" masking tape.


----------



## mmonk (Oct 23, 2011)

yeah its "DUCK" brand...but almost any cheap masking tape will do...2" 3 "...whatever u like


----------



## PrintYouUp (Jun 6, 2016)

I've even used the blue painters tape with a very short run....don't use it on long runs though, I'd use masking tape, and only leave that on for a couple of days.


----------



## GTP30 (Dec 18, 2015)

Kenneth59 said:


> we use cheap 3" masking tape.


That's what I use also. Works great!


----------



## gardenhillemb (Oct 29, 2015)

We buy natural rubber adhesive tape from Uline. #S6533. It's much cheaper than screen tape and the adhesive comes off with Mineral Spirits. It holds much better than masking tape especially through color changes.


----------



## TH Apparel (Jul 12, 2013)

gardenhillemb said:


> We buy natural rubber adhesive tape from Uline. #S6533. It's much cheaper than screen tape and the adhesive comes off with Mineral Spirits. It holds much better than masking tape especially through color changes.


yes. natural rubber is the way to go. I get it from staples when it's on sale and have a coupon. Holds up better than masking tape.


----------



## PrintYouUp (Jun 6, 2016)

Thanks for the tip on the Uline tape. I'll have to add some on my next order of boxes.


----------



## dutySqueege (Apr 3, 2015)

I use cheap bulk ebay tape. The residue washes off easy with a pressure washer.. that is.. if it leaves any...


----------



## dutySqueege (Apr 3, 2015)

*packaging tape


----------

